# Fahrtechnik-Umstellung auf "moderne" Geo...



## HabeDEhre (2. April 2020)

Hab gerade ein tolles Video entdeckt, das recht gut und anschaulich die veränderte Fahrweise auf den neueren "long, low, slack" Geos beschreibt. Deckt sich voll und ganz mit meiner Erfahrung. Vielleicht hilfts ja den ein oder anderen. 
Ich muss mir das auch selbst immer wieder in Erinnerung rufen. Gerade bei unbekannten Trails tendiere ich schnell dazu in die alte Technik zu verfallen und dann wirds manchmal gefährlich...


----------



## mad raven (2. April 2020)

sehr interessant.  und ja,  vieles kommt mir auch bekannt  vor. 

Ich habe das gefühl, je weiter ich nach vorne auf den trail schaue desto weniger _traditionell_ fahre ich. Ich glaube, dass es eine art 'toten punkt' auf dem weg nach vorne gibt, an dem es sich sehr unkontrolliert anfühlt. Sobald ich tiefer bzw. über diesen punkt hinweg gehe fühlt es sich hingegen sehr viel kontrollierter und aggressiver an - im positivem sinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuspel (2. April 2020)

10min Video für etwas Gewichtsverteilung? Etwas dünn ...


----------



## Marc B (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde das oben gepostete Video etwas unpassend - es vermischt verschiedene Aspekte, die kausal nicht zwingend etwas miteinander zu tun haben -  die These davon ist ja Oldschool Bikes würden eine "hinten hängenden" Fahrtechnik verursachen, was ich nie bestätigen konnte - und ich verfolge die Szene seit 20 Jahren (hier ein Oldie-Video, wo man sieht, dass auch auf den Oldie-Bikes eine zentrale Position als Ausgangssituation Standard war). Früher und auch heute gibt es das typische Fehlerbild, dass Biker/innen permanent oder situativ "zu weit hinten hängen", das hat aber nicht zwingend etwas mit den Bikes zu tun. Was ich eher sagen würde ist, dass die ganz crazy alten Geos im direkten Vergleich zu den moderneren Varianten ein "Auf dem Bike sein" Gefühl vermitteln konträr zum "IM Bike sein" Gefühl  Gerade für größere Personen sind die längeren Geos (und größere Laufräder also 29er) ein Segen!

Nun gab es Aussagen von Fans der extremen Geos wie Geometron von Nicolai und anderen (Mondraker etc.), dass man bewusst Kurven anders fährt etc. Viele fortgeschrittene Biker/innen werden das "anders" fahren m.E. jedoch eher intuitiv machen und nicht theoretisch darüber nachdenken. Ich selber fahre privat meine älteren Bikes, aber beruflich auch viele moderne Bikes (über Phasen bsp. Infront, Trek, Cube, Mondraker, Santa Cruz, Flyer, Rockrider und dann auch mit kürzerer Testzeit wie zB. eine Test-Tour auch Specialized etc.) und mache das auch nach Gefühl. Sprich ich passe mich unvoreingenommen beim Fahren ans Bike an und denke nicht über bestimmte Veränderungen meiner Fahrtechnik nach, die kommt von alleine und unbewusst.

Eine These besagt deshalb, dass es eher eine mentale Sache ist, also wie man die Materialfragen bezogen auf die Fahrtechnik handhabt. Dass die neuen Geometrien neue Möglichkeiten mitbringen und das Level pushen (Speed etc.), ist unbestritten. Aber wie man als Normalo-Biker/in damit umgeht, macht den Unterschied - wie häufig rate ich von einem "Overthinking" und "Theorietisieren" ab - viele beschränken sich selber durch solche Gedanken wie "mein 29er macht mir es schwerer zu Versetzen etc." - aus solchen Gedanken entstehen nicht selten selbsterfüllende Prophezeiungen 

Hier zwei AKTUELLE Videos eines Top-Fahrers auf einem 2005er Kona Stab (Connor Fearon fuhr damit 6 Sekunden langsamer als Troy Brosnan auf einem aktuellen Bike) und "Original-Video", das den Fahrer als Teenager inspiriert hat damals:


----------



## beeer (30. Dezember 2020)

Marc B schrieb:


> viele beschränken sich selber durch solche Gedanken wie "mein 29er macht mir es schwerer zu Versetzen etc." - aus solchen Gedanken entstehen nicht selten selbsterfüllende Prophezeiungen



Hi,
generell gebe ich dir recht. In meinem Fall war es jedoch so, dass ich mir unvoreingenommen ein 29er (Cannondale Habit 6) fürs technische Fahren geholt habe.  Hier war der Initialzustand der gute Wille und die positive Erwartungshaltung - bei einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung hätte das 29er super im technischen Gelände (Spitzkehren, Felsstufen, Räderversetzen  etc.) funktioniert - was leider (zumindest bei mir) nicht der Fall war. Trialtechniken auf dem Hinterrad hab ich auch kaum noch hinbekommen.

( Aber möchte das Materialthema an dieser Stelle nicht zu sehr ausweiten - evt. in einem gesonderten Post - falls es wen interessiert  )

Grüße


----------



## Marc B (30. Dezember 2020)

26Zoller schrieb:


> Hi,
> generell gebe ich dir recht. In meinem Fall war es jedoch so, dass ich mir unvoreingenommen ein 29er fürs technische Fahren geholt habe.  Hier war der Initialzustand der gute Wille und die positive Erwartungshaltung - bei einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung hätte das 29er super im technischen Gelände (Spitzkehren, Felsstufen, Räderversetzen  etc.) funktioniert - was leider (zumindest bei mir) nicht der Fall war.
> 
> ( Aber möchte das Materialthema an dieser Stelle nicht zu sehr ausweiten - evt. in einem gesonderten Post - falls es wen interessiert  )
> ...



Ausschlaggebend ist da meistens eher die Geometrie  Wenn ein 29er Bike zusätzlich noch krass auf Laufruhe gepolt ist mit langen Kettenstreben etc. fühlt sich das direkt so unhandlich an. Ich habe allerdings auch schon viele sehr verspielte 29er ausprobiert, die haben bspw. häufig das Sitzrohr gebogen, damit die Kettenstreben schön kurz sein können. Um wirklich vergleich zu können, müsste man m.E. zwei mal exakt das gleiche Bike haben, nur ein mal 29 und einmal 27,5 Zoll - diesen Luxus beim Vergleichen habe wahrscheinlich eher wenige Biker/innen  Mir sind Laufradgrößen recht egal, hehe. Ich hatte im Sommer ein paar Wochen ein 27,5 - 29 Mulletbike (Mix), war auch nice. Habe aber nichts gespürt,hihi.

LG,
Marc


----------



## beeer (30. Dezember 2020)

Das 29er ist mir als sehr verspielt verkauft worden und entspricht deiner Beschreibung (Cannondale Habit 6)

Wenn die 29er so verspielt sind, wieso fahren weder die Vertriders, Danny Mc A. oder Chris Akrigg, oder Harald Phillip, Ryan Leech , noch Trialer 29er? 

Es gibt ein Chris Akrigg Video mit 29", (Big wheels keep on turning), aber hier sieht man auch wie er deutlich weniger reisst wie in den anderen Videos mit 26, 27,5".

Ich hab versucht mit nem 29er zu Trialen, (gut an der Stelle: ich bin nicht der beste Trialer ) und das ging gar nicht ... das 26er geht flott aufs Hinterrad.

Aber das ist alles etwas offtopic - sorry dafür - und zurück zur Fahrtechnik


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2020)

@26Zoller Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich eher auf Manual, Bunny Hop, Versetzen etc., da habe ich 29er getestet, die wirklich sehr verspielt und handlich waren. Ryan Leech fährt sein Hardtail als playbike für alles in 29 Zoll und findet genial, wie wendig es ist  Klar, 29er sind meistens für andere Sachen konzipiert, aber sie sind je nach Geometrie etc. keine Einschränkung, auf großen Füßen geht auch viel. Deswegen ja nicht so viel darüber nachdenken, wie es viele tun! Adolf Silva hat sogar mit dem 29-27,5-Mix E-MTB einen Double Backflip gemacht - heftig!

Die Slopestyle-Jungs zeigen viele Tricks auch auf ihren 29er Enduros, zB. 720s, Tailwhip-Kombos etc. Zwei 29er Clips von einem der Pros, Kade Edwards:



Trial geht auch mit 28 Zoll 






LG,
Marc


----------



## Toolkid (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin selbst gelernter Esser und erzähle euch heute wie man Suppe löffelt: 
Mit den kleinen Teelöffeln ist die Suppe kalt und man verhungert bevor man die Suppe auslöffeln kann. 
Mit ner Suppenkelle kann man sich den Teller sparen, man kriegt sie aber nicht in den Mund.
Ich habe jetzt einen Mittelding entdeckt das Esslöffel heißt. Der passt gut in den Mund und ist groß genug, dass man nicht zu häufig löffeln muss.

So klingt das Video.


----------



## bad_fox (25. Januar 2021)

Der richtige Titel für das Video wäre "Ich habe endlich gelernt, wie man ein Mountainbike fährt".


----------



## trialsrookie (26. Januar 2021)

bad_fox schrieb:


> Der richtige Titel für das Video wäre "Ich habe endlich gelernt, wie man ein Mountainbike fährt".


Vielleicht. Er *hat *es zumindest gelernt. Wenn man sich auf den Trails so umsieht, hat man das Gefühl, dass das noch lange nicht bei allen der Fall ist.

Ich finde das Video jedenfalls sehr relevant. Wer versucht, mit einem typischen Trailbike von vor 10, 15 Jahren so ("modern way") zu fahren, wird schnell den Abflug machen. Mit den steilen Lenkwinkeln musste man höllisch aufpassen, die aktuellen Gabeln mit flachen Lenkwinkel schlucken fast alles. Ich habe mir oben nicht alle Videos angeschaut, aber DH Bikes mit Doppelbrückengabeln waren damals - zumindest was den Lenkwinkel betrifft - recht nahe an heutigen Trailbikes.









						Bike vs Bike: Connor Fearon's 2007 Kona Stab Deluxe vs 2020 Operator - Pinkbike
					

Connor Fearon's quarantine project was bringing an old DH bike back to life and then racing it.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## On07 (2. Februar 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich finde das oben gepostete Video etwas unpassend - es vermischt verschiedene Aspekte, die kausal nicht zwingend etwas miteinander zu tun haben - die These davon ist ja Oldschool Bikes würden eine "hinten hängenden" Fahrtechnik verursachen, was ich nie bestätigen konnte - und ich verfolge die Szene seit 20 Jahren


Dazu dann Downhilleroldies zu zitieren find ich unpassend.
Nen Oldschool Hardtail mit so lala Gabel wie es Fahrer hatten von denen man nach dem Video ausgehen kann fänd ich passender.
Da gehts für mich eher um Mittelmäßige Leute mit Standardbikes, speziell Hardtail, die haben eh eher weniger Lenkwinkel. Oldscool wär da 68/69° oder gar 70°?
Was ist da modern? 66°
Man sollte da schon adaptieren und nicht am alten ich will ja nicht über die Gabel gehen Gedanken festhalten, aber nicht jeder Fahrer ist ein Dannymac oder Fabien Barel und kann das in Minuten ;-)
Mancher Normalo stellt gar tradionell die Gabel zu weich und hat diese OTB Angst vom alten Bike verinnerlicht schätz ich, oder kanns mir vorstellen.


----------



## Chainzuck (7. Februar 2021)

Bin der Meinung, dass es keine "moderne Fahrtechnik" gibt, die sich wesentlich von früher unterscheidet. An den Grundlagen hat sich nichts geändert. Es geht um die richtige (zentrale) Gewichtsverteilung und angepasste Verlagerung je nach Fahrsituation. Das durch andere Rahmen Proportionen (Länge nach vorne - länge nach hinten) eine vlt um 3cm andere Position ideal ist - geschenkt. Wer früher zu weit hinten gehangen hat und jetzt zentraler steht, hat nicht das Geheimnis der modernen Fahrtechnik entdeckt, sondern gelernt wie man Rad fährt (früher wie heute). 
Natürlich helfen Laufruhe und größerer Grenzbereich der heutigen Bikes vielen Leuten dabei diese zentrale Position zu finden. Einfach weil man sich hinter einem 29 Zoll Vorderrad mit 160mm Gabel und 65° Lenkwinkel gegenüber früher praktisch unverwundbar fühlt .


----------



## MTB_Daniel (7. Februar 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung, dass es keine "moderne Fahrtechnik" gibt, die sich wesentlich von früher unterscheidet.


Darf ich fragen wann du zum ersten Mal auf einem Mountainbike gesessen hast?


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Februar 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wann du zum ersten Mal auf einem Mountainbike gesessen hast





MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wann du zum ersten Mal auf einem Mountainbike gesessen hast?


Das müsste im Jahr 2000 gewesen sein. Wenn du als echtes Mountainbike ein Rad mit 26 Zoll meinst dann vlt. etwas später der Körpergröße geschuldet ;-). 

Klar als Kind hat man sich nicht über Fahrtechnik Gedanken gemacht. Aber ich würde schon sagen, dass ich als Jugendlicher genug Marathons auf nem 26zoll Hardtail mit 70er Lenkwinkel und RS Judy gefahren bin um mich zu erinnern. 
Wie gesagt im Detail gibts bestimmt Dinge die heute einfach anders möglich sind, aber im großen und ganzen nicht wesentlich. Was ich definitiv bestätigen kann: Man muss mit 29ern definitiv weniger aufpassen in verblocktem Gelände und langsamer Geschwindigkeit einfach irgendwo hängen zu bleiben und vorn über zu gehen.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Februar 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Natürlich helfen Laufruhe und größerer Grenzbereich der heutigen Bikes vielen Leuten dabei diese zentrale Position zu finden.


Und die Variostütze nicht vergessen. Früher ist man halt häufiger auch mit Sattel oben bergab gefahren (wenns nicht zu lange zu schwierig war). Da ging man halt zwangsläufig mit dem Hintern eher nach hinten, weil nach unten der Sattel im Weg war.


----------



## trialsrookie (8. Februar 2021)

Ist halt die Frage, ab wann Details aufhören und wo große Veränderungen anfangen. "Zentral und locker" war natürlich immer die Devise, aber wie das umsetzbar war/ist, unterscheidet sich schon sehr. Rückblickend für mich hat sich da massiv was getan. Teils dem Material geschuldet, teils "wussten wir es einfach nicht besser" (hat glaub ich auch der Hardtail Party-Typ so sinngemäß im Video gesagt). 

Der Artikel passt auch ganz gut dazu: https://nsmb.com/articles/your-riding-posture-2006/
Ich sehe zwar ein paar Dinge anders, aber die Gedanken dazu finde ich durchaus interessant zu lesen & zu reflektieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Daniel (8. Februar 2021)

Ich will mal so sagen:


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2021)

Dieser Film aus 2001 macht auch unabhängig von Fahrtechnik-Analysen immer noch Spaß, die zentrale Haltung etc. sind gleich geblieben. Die heuten Maschinen können mehr, aber haben die physikalischen und bio-mechanischen Grundsätze beim Biken nicht verändert  Sieht auch anders aus, der 2001er Gesamtsieger Greg Minnaar gewinnt auch immernoch Worldcups, nun auf 29er Rädern und moderner Geometrie.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (17. Dezember 2021)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich will mal so sagen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1203987


Spät den Faden entdeckt, abba immerhin.. 

Auch das alte Stevens F9 mit 71° Lenk- und 73° Sitzwinkel und nem ultrakurzen Reach konnte bzw. kann man zentral fahren, so wie es nun plötzlich als modern angepriesen wird. Nur muss man damit vorsichtiger sein, da aufgrund des ellenlangen Vorbaus in Kombination mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel im starken Gefälle die Hebelwirkung einen OTB stark begünstigt _(wie ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung mit diesem Modell berichten kann  )._ Aber wer dann aus Angst anfing das Rad mit komplett durchgestreckten Armen maximal von hinten zu fahren wenn es knifflig wird, war schon damals einfach nur ein mieser Fahrer.

Nicht unerwähnt sollte hierbei allerdings auch sein, daß früher kaum einer ne Dropperpost verbaut hatte, und es nicht unüblich war bergab dann häufig drauf zu verzichten die Sattelstütze extra vor dem Downhill über den Schnellspanner _(oder gar mittels Inbus)_ zu versenken. Und gerade wenn da trotz eher flachen Sitzwinkel noch ne Sattelstütze mit Setback in Kombination mit einem extralangen Vorbau_ (so wie das abgebildete Stevens)_ verbaut war, hat es der gewaltige Abstand Abstand Sattel/Lenker einem echt schwer gemacht so ohne komplett durchgestreckte Arme den Arsch hinter den Sattel zu bekommen, um in eine tiefe Position zu kommen.

Und so ne Satteltütze mit Setback hat noch den weiteren Nachteil, da sie sich aufgrund der Biegung nicht so weit versenken läßt, was gerade bei Bikes mit langem Sitzrohr wie dem abgebildeten Stevens F9 in XL_ (51cm)_, dafür sorgt daß auch mit versenkten Sattel derselbige einem im Weg war. Sind ja immerhin nochmal 30-40mm weniger, die man den Sattel "dank" des Setbacks versenken kann.

Aber davon ab konnte und sollte man grundsätzlich schon damals_ (zumindest mit ner kerzengeraden und komplett versenkten Sattelstütze)_ auch mit ner Old-School-Geo sich zentral auf dem Rad bewegen.

Die Räder von heute fahren bedeutend sicherer, aber an der Fahrtechnik hat sich nicht so viel geändert wie manche einem wahrmachen wollen.


----------



## Maffin_ (23. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> hat es der gewaltige Abstand Abstand Sattel/Lenker einem echt schwer gemacht so ohne komplett durchgestreckte Arme den Arsch hinter den Sattel zu bekommen, um in eine tiefe Position zu kommen.


Nach deinem einwand im Neuron threat wollte ich mal schauen was hier im Forum über Fahrtechnik geschreiben wird.
Ich habe mit mit der Position auf dem Bike erst seit diesem Jahr beschäftigt, weil ich mir ein eigentlich zu langes Hardtail nach der Größenempfehlung von Pole gekauft habe (510mm reach in L bin ca 184cm).

Ich persönlich fand das Video von Steve nützlich, er stellt es halt sehr überspitzt da mmn.

Also ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass man sowohl früher als auch heute zentral auf dem bike steht, der unterschied ist mmn die position bei steilen Abfahrten.

Oldschool: Hüfte bleibt "im Lot" über dem tretlager, sowohl in der ebene als auch in der abfahrt. d.h. bei steilen abfahrten neige ich das bike unter mir, Der arsch wandert hinter den sattel die arme werden gestreckter.

Modern: Ich bleibe in der abfahrt mit dem gewicht auf dem vorderrad. also anstatt im lot über dem tretlager bleibe ich mehr oder weniger in der selben position wie in der Ebene. die Hüfte wandert nicht nach hinten sonder bleibt zentral zwischen beiden Laufrädern. der arsch bleibt wohl ehr über dem sattel. deshalb finde ich möglichst lange dropper posts wichtig.

Jetzt mein Eindruck vom Fahren mit 460 reach vs 510:

Ich möchte schon in der Grundposition möglichst gut Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bringen, man kann aber mmn nicht unendlich weit nach vorne gehen denn ich möchte meine arme nicht im 90° winkel auf den lenker setzen. so habe ich keine kraft gegen Schläge am vorderrad zu arbeiten. Also arme mit leichtem winkel nach hinten an den lenker. das wäre dann die vorderste position.

Beim Fully mit 460 Reach kann ich so fahren, wenn ich mich aber nur ein wenig nach hinten bewege fühlt sich die Gewichtsverteilung schon nicht mehr gut an. manchmal passiert mir das in schnellen Anliegern und dann untersteuert das Vorderrad.
der Sweetspot mit guter Balance zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad ist also relativ klein für mich mit 460 reach.

Beim Hardtail habe ich hier viel mehr platz. Ich hab in Grundstellung viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad und der Bereich in dem ich gut stehe ist viel größer. Dadurch ist es auch leichter das Gewicht passend zu verlagern. der Nachteil ist, dass Gewichtverlagerungen mehr Bewegung brauchen und länger dauern. (ausserdem ist das bike sau lang)

Also je größer das rad desto größer der "Sweetspot" für die Gewichtsverteilung.

Daraus folgere ich auch das für pleps wie mich ein längeres Rad leichter zu bedienen ist und das profis wie Jack Moir mit 192cm 460 Reach fahren weil sie ihr gewicht immer perfekt verlagern können.

Wie seht ihr das? bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## trialsrookie (23. Dezember 2021)

Mehr Platz "im" Bike, dadurch Gewichtsverlagerungen weniger kritisch (im Sinne von - man kann schwerer was falsch machen) -> seh ich genaus. Ja, man könnte wohl sagen der Sweetspot wird größer.

Beim Begriff zentral auf dem Rad stehen tu ich mir schwer, aber da wurde in einem anderen Thread lang drüber diskutiert (was heißt denn genau zentral am Rad?). Ja natürlich fährt man damals wie heute zentral am Rad, aber dadurch dass bei modernen Bikes fast ausschließlich die Frontpartie länger wird, verlagert sich die Achslast bei 100% Gewicht am Tretlager (= zentral am Rad?) nach hinten. Dadurch kannst du also schon mal mehr nach vorne verlagern im Vergleich zu alten Bikes. Das gepaart mit einer schluckfreudigen Gabel + flachem Lenkwinkel verbessert die Abfahrtsperformance ungemein. Also ja, früher wie heute zentral am Rad, aber da liegen trotzdem Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Herr Latz (23. Dezember 2021)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Daraus folgere ich auch das für pleps wie mich ein längeres Rad leichter zu bedienen ist und das profis wie Jack Moir mit 192cm 460 Reach fahren weil sie ihr gewicht immer perfekt verlagern können.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es da eine allgemeingültige Warheit gibt. Und der Jack Moir ist ja im Profifeld auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativ.
Generell hab ich aber den Eindruck daß die Leute die es eher stehen lassen (unabhängig davon ob sie gut fahren) eher längere Räder mögen weil sie von der zusätzlichen Stabilität profitieren.
Vorsichtigere Fahrer favorisieren meiner Erfahrung nach eher kürzere Bikes.
Ist aber nur so ein Bauchgefühl Ich hab da keine Daten erhoben.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Dezember 2021)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Also ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass man sowohl früher als auch heute zentral auf dem bike steht, der unterschied ist mmn die position bei steilen Abfahrten.
> 
> Oldschool: Hüfte bleibt "im Lot" über dem tretlager, sowohl in der ebene als auch in der abfahrt. d.h. bei steilen abfahrten neige ich das bike unter mir, Der arsch wandert hinter den sattel die arme werden gestreckter.



Richtig, zentral im Rad stehen ist in der Tat nicht immer das Gleiche, so wie @trialsrookie es auch schon treffend anmerkte.

Die Geo alter MTB´s hatten traditionell eher flache Sitzwinkel. Dieser sorgte schon mal dafür daß man in die Trickkiste greifen musste um im Uphill das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten. Der Oberkörper mußte weit und tief dafür nach vorne gehen, um das zu kompensieren. Fand man früher ja auch nicht so schlimm, man kannte sowas ja vom Rennradfahren.

Wenn man dann im Downhill im Stehen fuhr, war der Unterschied bzgl. des Gewichtstransfers im Vergleich zur sitzenden Position noch viel drastischer als er es mit einem steilen Sitzwinkel gewesen wäre. Nur ein my an Gewicht mehr nach vorne konnte schon Überschlaggefühle auslösen. Und das war damals die zentrale Position, aus der man sich tatsächlich fast nur nach hinten bewegen konnte.

Der Abstand zwischen Sattelspitze und den Griffen hat sich gar nicht so groß geändert, nur geschah dies früher alles gut 5cm weiter hinten. Was aber im Stehen bedeutete, daß man nicht so viel Platz nach vorne hat wie heutzutage. Der Reach war so halt ungemein kurz.

Heutzutage muß man dank der steilen Sitzwinkel nach vorne nicht zu weit und zu tief gehen, um gut die Berge hochzukommen. Die zentrale stehende Position ist deshalb heutzutage auch nicht mehr ganz so frontlastig, dafür kann man nun allerdings auch noch dank des langen Hauptrahmes und des kurzen Vorbaus bei Bedarf deutlich weiter nach vorne gehen, ohne bergab gleich Überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen.

Die heutige zentrale Position ist halt viel besser fürs Bergabradeln geeignet, da nicht so frontlastig. Auch da bewegt man sich bei Bedarf nach hinten, aber bei weitem nicht so weit übers Hinterrad wie bei ner Old School Geo.

So ne alte Geo kann dennoch erstaunlich gut funktionieren, aber da müssen viele Parameter recht genau zusammenpassen. Ich bin ja mit 1,83 ähnlich groß wie Du und mein Alteisen hat nen winzigen Reach von gerade mal 395mm, und komme damit gar nicht mal so schlecht klar, auch im Pulk mit modernen Rädern. Aber klar, moderne lange Geos sind viel fehlerverzeihender.


----------



## mad raven (23. Dezember 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Ja natürlich fährt man damals wie heute zentral am Rad, aber dadurch dass bei modernen Bikes fast ausschließlich die Frontpartie länger wird, verlagert sich die Achslast bei 100% Gewicht am Tretlager (= zentral am Rad?) nach hinten. Dadurch kannst du also schon mal mehr nach vorne verlagern im Vergleich zu alten Bikes.


ich glaube das hat in dem Thread damals niemand so gut zusammengefasst 



Herr Latz schrieb:


> Vorsichtigere Fahrer favorisieren meiner Erfahrung nach eher kürzere Bikes.
> Ist aber nur so ein Bauchgefühl Ich hab da keine Daten erhoben.


Interessant. Spontan ergibt sich nicht so sehr warum. Kurze Bikes für Fahrerr mit einem verspieltem oder sehr kontrolliertem Fahrstil macht für mich mehr Sinn.


----------



## F-B-W (23. Dezember 2021)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Vorsichtigere Fahrer favorisieren meiner Erfahrung nach eher kürzere Bikes.
> Ist aber nur so ein Bauchgefühl Ich hab da keine Daten erhoben.


Ich als vorsichtigerer Fahrer bevorzuge eher lange Bikes. Warum? Ich fahre vorsichtig weil ich z.B. nicht über den Lenker gehen oder aus anderen Gründen stürzen möchte und ein kurzer Vorbau, viel Reach und ein flacher Lenkwinkel sind deshalb genau richtig für mich. Entsprechend ist das Sicherheitsgefühl, das ein langes Bike vermittelt, für mich als vorsichtigen Fahrer sehr wichtig. 
Du hast aber vielleicht trotzdem Recht mit deiner Beobachtung, da ich denke, dass sich vorsichtere Fahrer vielleicht weniger für sehr abfahrtslastige lange Bikes interessieren und statt einem super langen Endurobike lieber ein kürzeres Trailbike kaufen...


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Kurze Bikes für Fahrerr mit einem verspieltem oder sehr kontrolliertem Fahrstil macht für mich mehr Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde, dass "Normalos", die spät mit Biken begonnen haben, sich schwerer tun mit Bunny Hop, Manual etc., wenn sie so ein sehr sehr langes Enduro / E-MTB fahren. Das mag für manche nicht so wichtig sein, ich empfehle dann zumindest über eine Anpassung von Vorbau und Lenker das Üben wieder leichter zu machen (kürzer / höher)  LG, Marc


----------



## Deleted 210077 (25. Dezember 2021)

Bunny hop und Manual will von den Leuten die ich so als Normalos bezeichnen würde aber auch keiner können.


----------



## mad raven (25. Dezember 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Bunny hop und Manual will von den Leuten die ich so als Normalos bezeichnen würde aber auch keiner könne


Also können bei mir im Umfeld auch nicht alle, aber können wollen oder üben schon die meisten.
Hängt wie immer wohl stark vom Fahrstil und Disziplin ab


----------



## Orby (25. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass "Normalos", die spät mit Biken begonnen haben, sich schwerer tun mit Bunny Hop, Manual etc., wenn sie so ein sehr sehr langes Enduro / E-MTB fahren. Das mag für manche nicht so wichtig sein, ich empfehle dann zumindest über eine Anpassung von Vorbau und Lenker das Üben wieder leichter zu machen (kürzer / höher)  LG, Marc


Moderne Enduros haben schon Vorbauten mit 35/40 max 50mm und einen eher hohen Stack bzw. 25-35 Riser. Gerade als Umsteiger tust dich schwer dann anfänglich Druck aufs Vorderrad zu generieren damit dieses nicht wegschmiert, hab dies damals auch selbst erfahren und die Front abgesenkt und Vorbau verlängert. 
Ob man sich damit einen Gefallen für Bunny Hop und Manual diesen Effekt zu verschlimmern? Ich würde Ein- und Umsteigern dies eher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich bezweifle auch stark, dass es Sinn macht, sein Rad nur für bestimmte Moves zu optimieren, wenn es ansonsten für alles andere sehr gut passt. Wer damit ständig Tricks machen will, sollte sich dann eher ein anderes/zusätzliches Rad holen.


----------



## mad raven (25. Dezember 2021)

Ein bekannter von mir hat sich den Vorbau umgebaut - nach hinten -  damit das VR beim Manual schneller hoch ging. 
Hat funktioniert ob es wirklich so hilfreich war ka


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir hat sich den Vorbau umgebaut - nach hinten -  damit das VR beim Manual schneller hoch ging.
> Hat funktioniert ob es wirklich so hilfreich war ka


Hab ich irgendwo auch auf YT mal so gesehen. Warum nicht, so lernt man die Technik leichter, und vermutlich fällt es einem dann nicht mehr ganz so schwer es dann mit dem "normalen" Cockpit das zu reproduzieren.


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach kam es schon häufig vor, dass Racer-Vorlieben als Standards auf Serien-Bikes übertragen worden, was ich kritisch sehe, da die Prioritäten für normale Enduro-Trail-Fans etc. ganz andere sind.

Einige Top-Fahrer/innen fahren übrigens auch deutlich höhere Lenker, zB. Andreu Lacondeguy, Clemens Kaudela etc. Man bekommt da noch genug Druck aufs VR, diesen generiert man eh mehr über da Körpergewicht auf den Pedalen mit kleinen Mini-Verschiebungen des KSP. Das häufig vertretene "mehr Druck auf den Lenker für mehr Traktion am VR" ist sehr missverständlich und kann starke Nachteile mitsichbringen (das Bike kann sich schlecht unter einem bewegen, wenn man dauerhaft zu viel Druck am Lenker hat). 

Ingesamt sehe ich es wie gesagt auch so, dass da Viele über-theorisieren, häufig über Effekte die für Race-Profis  vielleicht  wichtig sind wegen zehntelsekunden, aber für normale Trail- und Touren-Fans vernachlässigbar sind.


----------



## Orby (25. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das häufig vertretene "mehr Druck auf den Lenker für mehr Traktion am VR" ist sehr missverständlich und kann starke Nachteile mitsichbringen (das Bike kann sich schlecht unter einem bewegen, wenn man dauerhaft zu viel Druck am Lenker hat).


Das ist korrekt. Ich missbrauche auch oft versehentlich den Begriff " Druck auf VR", korrekt wäre aber zentraler Schwerpunkt. 
Trotzdem denke ich dass es für Ein- und Umsteiger leichter ist dies mit einer niedrigeren Front und eher längerem Vorbau, da diese gerne dazu neigen "ängstlich oder unsicher" nach hinten zu wandern. Wenn ich jedoch etwas automatisch nach vorne gezogen werden, kann dies dem entgegenwirken. Später es zu korrigieren mit Erfahrung, spricht nichts dagegen in meinen Augen.   



Marc B schrieb:


> Einige Top-Fahrer/innen fahren übrigens auch deutlich höhere Lenker, zB. Andreu Lacondeguy, Clemens Kaudela etc.


Ich glaube irgendwelche Pros zu nehmen ist wenig zielführend. Glaueb Remy Metailler fährt die Bremsgriffe fast komplett horizontal nach vorne stehend. Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen nur weil ein Youtuber so für sich fährt, dies zu übernehmen. Jack Moir fährt ja auch eine ultrakurze Kiste, würde sowas auch nie fahren wollen. Ich würde auch nie ein Setup von einem Pro an meinem Bike fahren weil es weder meine Fahrtechnik, Kraft oder Kondition hergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...*Man bekommt da noch genug Druck aufs VR, diesen generiert man eh mehr über da Körpergewicht auf den Pedalen* mit kleinen Mini-Verschiebungen des KSP. Das häufig vertretene "mehr Druck auf den Lenker für mehr Traktion am VR" ist sehr missverständlich und kann starke Nachteile mitsichbringen (das Bike kann sich schlecht unter einem bewegen, wenn man dauerhaft zu viel Druck am Lenker hat).
> ...



Irgendwie habe ich ein ganz böses Déjà-vu  🤢 
Schade, dass du immer noch glaubst, die Physik aushebeln zu können.


----------



## der Trixxer (25. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Moderne Enduros haben schon Vorbauten mit 35/40 max 50mm und einen eher hohen Stack bzw. 25-35 Riser. Gerade als Umsteiger tust dich schwer dann anfänglich Druck aufs Vorderrad zu generieren damit dieses nicht wegschmiert, hab dies damals auch selbst erfahren und die Front abgesenkt und Vorbau verlängert.
> Ob man sich damit einen Gefallen für Bunny Hop und Manual diesen Effekt zu verschlimmern? Ich würde Ein- und Umsteigern dies eher nicht empfehlen.


Wenn der Bunny Hop und/oder der Manual besser gehen hat das schon Vorteile wenn man über Stufen droppen oder über kleine Hindernisse springen will. Ich finde das auch für Anfänger wichtig, damit man bei Geländestufen, die nicht überrollbar sind, das VR hoch bringt und nicht über den Lenker geht. Ich fahre gerne einen kurzen Vorbau und auch einen Rise von mind. 35mm, da ich eher mit dem Trail spielen will als zu ballern. Druck aufs VR ist mir nicht so wichtig, bzw. achte ich nicht so drauf. Da ich aber selten vorne wegschmiere, könnte das auch heißen, dass ich meine Geschwindigkeit meinem Fahrstil/Bike anpasse, oder einfach zu langsam fahre.


----------



## Orby (25. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne einen kurzen Vorbau und auch einen Rise von mind. 35mm,


Und wie willst du einen 35mm Vorbau oder 35 Riser noch verkürzen oder erhöhen? Das war was ich gemeint habe. Natürlich kann ich noch einen 40 und mehr Riser verbauen und dann ein Trekkingrad aus einem Enduro machen. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wenn der Bunny Hop und/oder der Manual besser gehen hat das schon Vorteile wenn man über Stufen droppen oder über kleine Hindernisse springen will. Ich finde das auch für Anfänger wichtig, damit man bei Geländestufen, die nicht überrollbar sind, das VR hoch bringt und nicht über den Lenker geht.


Bin immer wieder überrascht wie ein Manual oder Bunny Hopp bereits bei Anfängern als wichtig angesehen wird. Meinst nicht dass ein Einsteiger mit dem Blitzdrop besser bedient ist bei einem nicht abrollbaren Hindernis? 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Druck aufs VR ist mir nicht so wichtig, bzw. achte ich nicht so drauf. Da ich aber selten vorne wegschmiere, könnte das auch heißen, dass ich meine Geschwindigkeit meinem Fahrstil/Bike anpasse, oder einfach zu langsam fahre.


Ich denke das Thema ist etwas komplizierter. Hier spielt der persönliche Fahrstil ein und die Geo vom Bike. Ich fahre z.B. gerne längere Bikes zwischenzeitlich, muss deswegen mehr nach vorne Arbeiten um den Schwerpunkt zentral zu bekommen. Ebenfalls reagieren längere Bikes mit kurzen Kettenstreben und flachen Lenkwinkel nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr sensibel auf den Schwerpunkt.
Hier ist viel Gewöhnung dabei, sicherlich für manche leichter und andere schwerer.


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich ein ganz böses Déjà-vu  🤢
> Schade, dass du immer noch glaubst, die Physik aushebeln zu können.



Nope, Du verwechselst da etwas  Das Experiment mit der Waage war ein Irrtum, das habe ich auch zugegeben. 

Aber der Punkt an sich, dass es ein ungünstiger bis gefährlicher Mythos ist, dass man für mehr VR-Traktion im Trail die ganze Zeit den Lenker belasten müsste, ist physikalisch auch einfach zu erklären. Ich habe dazu ein Video extra gemacht, muss aber zugeben, dass die Kollegin Roxy es hier noch bildhafter zeigt (btw. ja, das enspricht übrigens internationalem Lehrstandard):


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2021)

Wie gesagt, ich will niemandem sein flaches Race-Enduro Cockpit oder eine Race-Enduro-Geometrie schlecht reden. Ich kritisiere lediglich, dass diese Trends dann auf Serien Bikes übertragen werden teilweise und das suboptimal für Normalo-Biker/innen sein kann.

Einer meiner Lieblings-Fahrer fürs Zugucken fährt auch viel Rise (wie viele andere Profis, es sind keine Einzelfälle), das nenne ich hier nur nochmal, um zu verdeutlichen, dass so ein hohes Cockpit sich nicht negativ auf den Druck am VR auswirkt.


----------



## Orby (26. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich will niemandem sein flaches Race-Enduro Cockpit oder eine Race-Enduro-Geometrie schlecht reden. Ich kritisiere lediglich, dass diese Trends dann auf Serien Bikes übertragen werden teilweise und das suboptimal für Normalo-Biker/innen sein kann.


Ich persönlich hab eher den Eindruck dass in letzter Zeit der Stack wieder deutlich gewachsen ist und nicht mehr so extrem ist wie er mal war. Deswegen versteh ich den Einwand mit Race etc nicht. Für mich scheint es nur wenig stimmig zu sein die Front kurz und hoch zu bekommen nur um besser Manuals oder Bunny Hops zu schaffen. Vielleicht habe ich dann auch das falsche Bike gewählt? 
Grundsätzlich ist eher die Frage ob Normal-Biker nicht anfangen sollten eine Stufe tiefer zu greifen, statt Stumpy besser ein Epic Evo etc.. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema, für Schottertouren brauche ich 150mm Federweg. 
Das ich mich als Einsteiger vermutlich auch schwer tue, ein 24kg eBike durch die Gegend zu wuchten, dürfte auch irgendwie verständlich sein. 



Marc B schrieb:


> Einer meiner Lieblings-Fahrer fürs Zugucken fährt auch viel Rise (wie viele andere Profis, es sind keine Einzelfälle), das nenne ich hier nur nochmal, um zu verdeutlichen, dass so ein hohes Cockpit sich nicht negativ auf den Druck am VR auswirkt.


Wie oben bereits geschrieben, Pros die Rampage und DH WC fahren oder gefahren sind, kann man sich als Vorbild für Normal-Biker nehmen, wenn man möchte. Ich tendiere aus bereits oben genannten Gründen nicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Und wie willst du einen 35mm Vorbau oder 35 Riser noch verkürzen oder erhöhen? Das war was ich gemeint habe. Natürlich kann ich noch einen 40 und mehr Riser verbauen und dann ein Trekkingrad aus einem Enduro machen.


Ich habe geschrieben ich fahre einen kurzen Vorbau, nicht 35mm. Serien Bikes haben selten 35 mm Rise und selten einen 35mm Vorbau, vor allem nicht bei Lenkern mit 35mm Klemmdurchmesser. Ich fahre einen kurzen Vorbau (40mm), weil mir das Lenkverhalten besser gefällt und nicht weil ich die Geo anpassen will. 35mm Rise fahre ich da mir meine letzten 3 Bikes zu schwer in den Manual gingen. Da ich bei 35mm trotzdem noch Spacer unterm Vorbau hatte, kann ich auch die Höhe anpassen, oder einen niedrigeren Lenker einbauen. Was ich sagen wollte ist, das ich bei den modernen Geometrien eher mit einem hohen Rise gegensteuere, da es für mich einfach wichtig ist, das ich das VR hochbekomme. Ist halt meiner bevorzugten Fahrweise geschuldet.


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder überrascht wie ein Manual oder Bunny Hopp bereits bei Anfängern als wichtig angesehen wird. Meinst nicht dass ein Einsteiger mit dem Blitzdrop besser bedient ist bei einem nicht abrollbaren Hindernis?


Ich persönlich finde es leichter einen Drop mit Hochziehen des VR zu lernen, kann man als Anfänger an jedem Bordstein vorm Haus üben. Das heißt ja nicht dass man einen längeren Manual können muss, aber meine Frau kann mit einem kurzen Manual auch kleinere Baumstämme, die auf dem Weg liegen, meistern.
Der Blitzdrop braucht schon ein gewisses Tempo oder eine bestimmte Höhe. Kannst ja mal den Unterschied an einem Bordstein testen. Gerade als Anfänger fährt man ja eher langsamer.
Den Bunnyhop finde ich nicht für jedem Anfänger wichtig, aber sobald einem das Bergab wichtiger als das Bergauf ist, also das Augenmerk mehr auf Singletrails oder Bikepark liegt, macht es mehr Spass wenn man ihn kann. Und da es Biker wie mich gibt, die keine Hometrails hinterm Haus haben, ist der Manual und der Bunnyhop eine gute Möglichkeit an seiner Fahrtechnik auch in der Großstadt, gerade im Winter, zu feilen. Beim Wheelie ist etwas anderes, der macht Spass, ist aber für das Mountainbiken meiner Meinung nicht notwendig.
Für mich gehört der Bunnyhop und der Manual (zumindest ein kurzer) zu meinem Verständnis des Mountainbiken einfach dazu. Und das schon seit 1990, mit Stahl und starr Bike. Selbst bei Cross Country Rennen ist es wichtig, wie ich bei den olympischen Spielen gesehen habe.


----------



## NukaCola (26. Dezember 2021)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese "Tricks" einfach eine Menge Selbstsicherheit mitbringen wenn man sie meistert. Den Trackstand übe ich sogar im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2021)

Wenn sich der lang & slack Trend nicht weiter steigert, kann ich das nur begrüßen  Es ist für viele Fortgeschrittene / "nicht mehr so ganz Anfänger" halt frustrierend, wenn sie durch die langen Kettenstreben, die tiefe Front wegen flachem Lenker und allgemein der Race-Geometrie das Gefühl bekommen ein Manual oder Bunny Hop sei quasi unmöglich. Das ging "früher" natürlich einfacher, aber klar die krass kurzen Bikes von damals sind halt das andere Extrem haha.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. Dezember 2021)

Also die 90er hab ich durch meine Vater sehr gut mitbekommen was MTBs betrifft. Damals war von Bunny hops und Manuals


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es leichter einen Drop mit Hochziehen des VR zu lernen, kann man als Anfänger an jedem Bordstein vorm Haus üben. Das heißt ja nicht dass man einen längeren Manual können muss, aber meine Frau kann mit einem kurzen Manual auch kleinere Baumstämme, die auf dem Weg liegen, meistern.
> Der Blitzdrop braucht schon ein gewisses Tempo oder eine bestimmte Höhe. Kannst ja mal den Unterschied an einem Bordstein testen. Gerade als Anfänger fährt man ja eher langsamer.
> Den Bunnyhop finde ich nicht für jedem Anfänger wichtig, aber sobald einem das Bergab wichtiger als das Bergauf ist, also das Augenmerk mehr auf Singletrails oder Bikepark liegt, macht es mehr Spass wenn man ihn kann. Und da es Biker wie mich gibt, die keine Hometrails hinterm Haus haben, ist der Manual und der Bunnyhop eine gute Möglichkeit an seiner Fahrtechnik auch in der Großstadt, gerade im Winter, zu feilen. Beim Wheelie ist etwas anderes, der macht Spass, ist aber für das Mountainbiken meiner Meinung nicht notwendig.
> Für mich gehört der Bunnyhop und der Manual (zumindest ein kurzer) zu meinem Verständnis des Mountainbiken einfach dazu. Und das schon seit 1990, mit Stahl und starr Bike. Selbst bei Cross Country Rennen ist es wichtig, wie ich bei den olympischen Spielen gesehen habe.



Grundsätzlich seh ich das wie du. Mountainbiken macht mir selbst erst spaß seit es auch um Springen und Manuals und Jumplines geht.
Die 90er die ich mitbekommen habe, durch meinen Vater, waren aber das absolute Gegenteil von dem was du beschreibst. In meinen Kinder/Teenager Jahren war MTBen das langweiligste das ich mir nur vorstellen konnte weil es nur bergauf und bergab rollen war. Als ich mit 12 unbedingt ein richtige BMX wollte und mir nicht leisten konnte hab ich mit dem Zaskar von meinem Vater Bunnyhops, Manuals etc. geübt und bekam einen Anschiss das man das nicht darf weil die Räder nicht dafür gemacht sind und kaputt gehen. 
Selbst als ich 2009 oder 2010(!) an dem Ghost AMR, das er mir gab einen breiteren Lenker mit (keine Ahnung (700mm?) montierte habe und statt dem 90mm einen 75mm Vorbau, weil ich damlas für mich erkannte, das man jetzt langsam auch mit nem MTB spaß haben kann, ist er verzweifelt weil ich sein altes Rad vergewaltigt habe. Und sämtliche seiner Bike Kollegen waren ähnlich konservativ gepolt. 
Für mich als (mittlerweile) alter BMX/Skateboard Assel Punk ist Mountainbiken erst seit max 10 Jahren Cool. Davor wars immer noch ein Lycra/Spandex/Herzfrequenz Sport. Die breite Masse macht eben nicht das was Youtube uns zeigt. Biekparks und Trailcenter auf jedem zweiten Acker und Pumptracks in jedem Kuhdorf gibts eben auch erst seit kurzem. Und mit einem MTB in den Skatepark zu fahren hätte vor 10 Jahren wahrscheinlich zu nem Satz heissen Ohren geführt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nope, Du verwechselst da etwas  Das Experiment mit der Waage war ein Irrtum, das habe ich auch zugegeben.
> 
> Aber der Punkt an sich, dass es ein ungünstiger bis gefährlicher Mythos ist, dass man für mehr VR-Traktion im Trail die ganze Zeit den Lenker belasten müsste, ist physikalisch auch einfach zu erklären. Ich habe dazu ein Video extra gemacht, muss aber zugeben, dass die Kollegin Roxy es hier noch bildhafter zeigt (btw. ja, das enspricht übrigens internationalem Lehrstandard):


Jein, Marc..  😇

Man sollte sich in der Tat nicht mit dem Armen _(quasi wie Liegestütze)_ auf den Lenker* AUF*stützen, sondern lediglich mit den Armen_ (seitlich)_* AB*stützen, um so mehr Gewicht _(=mehr Traktion)_ auf das Vorderrad zu erzeugen.. Ich denke diesen Unterschied möchtest Du und auch Roxy erklären. Denn in der lastenfreien zentralen _(stehenden) _Position bringt man 100 % des Körpergewichts auf die Pedale, und die Arme nebst dem Oberkörper gleichen den Arsch gewichtstechnisch aus. Verlagerst Du den Körper weiter nach vorne, muß dieser am Lenker* AB*gestützt werden, da er aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht wurde und ansonsten droht nach vorne zu fallen. Durch das Abstützen lastet auch zwangsläufig mehr Gewicht auf dem Lenker, allerdings ist dies nur marginal spürbar. Denn es ist eher ein *AB*- denn ein *AUF*stützen. Der Lenker ist so zwar nicht mehr vollkommen lastenfrei, aber die Last ist zu gering um zu stören.

Umso höher das Cockpit liegt, umso mehr wird horizontal die Kraft über den Lenker eingeleitet, also quasi wie wenn man sich stehend vor einer Wand nach vorne beugt und mit den Armen sich an der Wand abstützt, um nicht nach vorne zu fallen. 

Umso niedriger das Cockpit liegt, umso vertikaler wird die Kraft von oben über den Lenker eingeleitet, also das Ganze mutiert immer mehr zu einer Liegestütze.

Ihr benutzt in Euren Kursen nicht immer physikalisch astreine Begriffe, was aber auch nicht so schlimm ist, denn Eure Intention ist es mit möglichst einfachen Worten praxisgerecht das Richtige zu vermitteln, wozu es Euch zielführender erscheint es so zu erklären wie es Roxy gemacht hat.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2021)

Nach über 30 Jahren MTB bin ich froh das wir uns  nicht mehr mit den superkurzen Rädern, schmalen Lenkern rumplagen müssen  
Die Fahrtechnik/Haltung auf dem Rad hat sich bei mir schon verändert/angepasst 
Wenn ich vergleiche wie ich mit meinem Pulcro (hat jetzt Marc B)  und jetzt Acto5 P-Train gefahren bin /fahre ist das schon einiges anders
Es sind aber auch immer persönliche Vorlieben, was die Geo angeht, das gilt auch für Rise/Stack ect 
Ich find, es ist nie leichter gewesen für sich das passende Rad zu finden


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Also die 90er hab ich durch meine Vater sehr gut mitbekommen was MTBs betrifft. Damals war von Bunny hops und Manuals
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich seh ich das wie du. Mountainbiken macht mir selbst erst spaß seit es auch um Springen und Manuals und Jumplines geht.
> ...


Dann warst du von deinem Vater geprägt. Redbull Rampage gibt es seit 20 Jahren und die ersten Freeride Videos (Kranked Serie) kamen Ende der 90er raus. Der erste MTB Sprung von einer Skischanze war auch 1999:




Da ich Anfang der 80er schon BMX gefahren bin und 1985 zwei Jahre Motorrad Trial, hatte ich wahrscheinlich damals eine andere Sichtweise auf MTB. Ich war eher inspiriert von Hans „no way“ Rey, der auf einem Zaskar nicht nur einen Bunnyhop konnte:




Den ersten Crankworx Slopestyle gab es 2004, mit Paul Basagoitia als Gewinner. Der kam allerdings vom BMX ist beim Wettkampf ohne MTB Erfahrung gleich mal Erster geworden.
In Skateparks war ich schon vor 15 Jahren mit einem Dual Cross Hardtail unterwegs, wenn meine Söhne Skateboarden waren. Danach mit einem Dirtbike und wieder BMX. Einen Satz heisser Ohren gab es nie. In München waren ab ca. 2007 schon viele mit Dirtbikes im Skatepark unterwegs.
Ein Bild von mir 2008:








						Bunny Hop
					

Bunny Hop mit 40 und 98kg




					mtbn.ws


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2021)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Nach über 30 Jahren MTB bin ich froh das wir uns  nicht mehr mit den superkurzen Rädern, schmalen Lenkern rumplagen müssen
> Die* Fahrtechnik/Haltung* auf dem Rad hat sich bei mir schon* verändert/angepasst*


In meinen Augen hat sich an der* Fahrtechnik *nicht wirklich viel geändert, wie @Marc B es m.E. auch zutreffend schon gesagt hat, nur die* Haltung *ist eine andere. Auch früher fuhr man schon aus einer zentralen Position heraus, nur sieht diese zentrale Position mittlerweile anders aus. Auf MTB´s mit einer gedrungenen Old-School-Geo mit kurzem_ (Lenker-)_Reach und tiefen Stack wurde man in eine eher geduckte Position mit dem Arsch nach hinten gezwungen. Heutzutage fährt man deutlich aufrechter, und bekommt dank deutlich mehr _(Lenker-)_Reach dennoch genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Von daher haste Recht wenn Du sagst, daß sich die Haltung an die Geo anpasst, aber an der Fahrtechik hat sich dabei nix grundsätzlich geändert.


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Der Film hat mich damals am meisten inspiriert, 2004:








						The Collective: Film-Klassiker der Freeride-Geschichte in voller Länge
					

Mit „The Collective“ ist ein echter Film-Klassiker in voller Länge auf Youtube verfügbar – die Anfänge des modernen Freeride-Sports!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



und er zeigt das sich wirklich nicht viel an der Fahrtechnik verändert hat. Außer das es mit den neuen Geometrien einfacher geworden ist, bergab schneller zu fahren (ballern). Auch wenn man die grundlegenden Techniken (noch) nicht beherrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Serien Bikes haben selten 35 mm Rise und selten einen 35mm Vorbau, vor allem nicht bei Lenkern mit 35mm Klemmdurchmesser.


35-40mm ist absolut üblich bei aktuellen Enduros meist auch mit 25 Riser was aber genau der Punkt ist



Orby schrieb:


> Moderne Enduros haben schon Vorbauten mit 35/40 max 50mm und einen eher hohen Stack bzw. 25-35 Riser.


Deswegen ja auch der Punkt von mir wieso ich das noch weiter verkürzen will nur um einen Manual besser zu können. Ist aber eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Da ich bei 35mm trotzdem noch Spacer unterm Vorbau hatte, kann ich auch die Höhe anpassen, oder einen niedrigeren Lenker einbauen.


Das verkürzt halt wieder den Reach. Weswegen ich lieber zu Riser tendiere da du damit den Reach nicht verkürzt. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Der Blitzdrop braucht schon ein gewisses Tempo oder eine bestimmte Höhe. Kannst ja mal den Unterschied an einem Bordstein testen. Gerade als Anfänger fährt man ja eher langsamer.


Wenn ich zu langsam für einen Blitzdrop bin weil etwas nicht abrollbar ist, muss ich 1,25m (Radstand in L) einen Manual fahren und dann noch in die korrekte Position kommen wenn ich unten aufkomme. Ob das unbedingt leichter ist als ein Blitzdrop? Da kommen einige Bewegungsabläufe zusammen, da ist das Bike nach vorne zu stoßen leichter vom Ablauf. Hier hat Ben Cathro eine schöne Erklärung in seinem Video. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Den Bunnyhop finde ich nicht für jedem Anfänger wichtig, aber sobald einem das Bergab wichtiger als das Bergauf ist, also das Augenmerk mehr auf Singletrails oder Bikepark liegt, macht es mehr Spass wenn man ihn kann.


Wie du schreibst Spaß ja, notwendig? Ich hab den Bunny erst korrekt mit meinem Dirt gelernt, davor was es ein Schweine Hop. Bin aber auch so mehrfach durch Brixen, Bruneck, Bozen, Davos, Finale, Flims/Laax, Reschen, Sölden, Serfaus und Vinschgau gekommen. 
Glaube es ist wichtiger die korrekte Position auf dem Bike zu können, zentraler Schwerpunkt, Bewegungen aus diesem Bereich raus, tief gehen (Attack) wenn es rumpelt etc.. 

Ich hab das Glück 20min ins Auto und dann auf 12-15km jeweils 600-800 Höhen-und Tiefenmeter auf zwei Trailabfahrten zu verteilen. Natürlich liegen da meine Prios anders. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Für mich gehört der Bunnyhop und der Manual (zumindest ein kurzer) zu meinem Verständnis des Mountainbiken einfach dazu. Und das schon seit 1990, mit Stahl und starr Bike.


Bin 1991 mal ein XC Rennen gefahren, da wusste ich noch nicht mal wie man Bunny Hop schreibt oder was das ist.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Von daher haste Recht wenn Du sagst, daß sich die Haltung an die Geo anpasst, aber an der Fahrtechik hat sich dabei nix grundsätzlich geändert.


Grundsätzlich nicht  das stimmt  aber wie sollte es auch ?
Du hast immer die gleichen Kontaktpunkte 


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Der erste MTB Sprung von einer Skischanze war auch 1999


Öhm ich bin Mitte der 90er im Schwarzwald bei einem Dualslalom Rennen von einer kleinen Skisprungschanze gesprungen ,  weil die Dualstrecke gesperrt war nach einem Chrash und uns langweilig war   Nur gabs da nix wie Handys,GoPro ect  
Ok die Nummer von Igor war schon krasser öhm viel krasser


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2021)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nicht  das stimmt  aber wie sollte es auch ?


Aber genau darüber streiten ja hier die Gelehrten..  
Da gibt es Verfechter wie der Typ mit seinem YT-Channel "hardtail party", der behauptet daß die Fahrtechnik sich mit der Geo geändert hat, hier: 






böser_wolf schrieb:


> Du hast immer die gleichen Kontaktpunkte


Richtig, und die Kontaktpunkte sind heutzutage besser gesetzt, bzw. die moderne Geo ermöglicht das erst.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Aber genau darüber streiten ja hier die Gelehrten..
> 
> 
> Richtig, und die Kontaktpunkte sind heutzutage besser gesetzt, bzw. die moderne Geo ermöglicht das erst.


Im Prinzip hat MTB so angefangen langer Radstand, breite Lenker  dann kamen die Rennradfahrer und haben die Geo versaut  
Siehe hier


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Das verkürzt halt wieder den Reach. Weswegen ich lieber zu Riser tendiere da du damit den Reach nicht verkürzt


Reden wir aneinander vorbei? Ich dachte du hast es kritisiert das ich einen Riser Lenker favorisiere? Das ich den Reach nicht verkürzen will ist doch genau der Grund für einen hohen Lenker und dabei die tiefe Front höher bringen für den Manual und Bunnyhop. Ich denke es ist alles eine Sache des eigenen Wohlbefindens und der Ansprüche. Wenn ich im Bikepark fahre, möchte ich auch etwas springen, auch wenn das mit zunehmenden Alter eher Hüpfer werden. Um auch auf einem Flowtrail Spass zu haben, gehört es für mich dazu ab und zu mal an einer Bodenwelle einen Bunnyhop einzubauen, und das geht nur wenn man die Bunnyhop Technik beherrscht.
Für mich sind die flachen Geometrien also nicht optimal und würden bergab zu einer anderen Fahrweise führen. Z.B. Blitzdrop statt VR hochziehen. Keine spassigen Bunnyhops mehr auf Flowtrails. Vielleicht zu einer höheren Geschwindigkeit aber da habe ich keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Dann warst du von deinem Vater geprägt. Redbull Rampage gibt es seit 20 Jahren und die ersten Freeride Videos (Kranked Serie) kamen Ende der 90er raus. Der erste MTB Sprung von einer Skischanze war auch 1999:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag ja nicht dass es das nicht gab. Ich hab es am Rande auch mitbekommen. Aber 99% der Leute damals wollten davon nix wissen. War eher so was für die paar Verrückten auf Video aber nix für jeden Hans Wurst. Es gab hald auch einfach nirgends den Raum dafür. In Utah und Co. ist das kein Problem. In den meisten Ländern Europas ist hald alles verboten. 
Heute ist es genau anders rum. Jetzt wollen sogar die 45 jährigen Späteinsteiger noch im Bikepark was hermachen und kaufen sich ein Dirtbikes für den Pumptrack. Damals war das was für Kiddies und Spinner.


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Hier stand was Falsches


----------



## ylfcm (26. Dezember 2021)

Gefühlt gibt es alle paar Monate die gleiche Kreisdiskussion, oder?   



kingofthering schrieb:


> Damals war das was für Kiddies und Spinner.


Durch die konstante mediale Begleitung des Internets hat sich das sicherlich alles etwas verschoben, aber unter'm Strich wird das Thema "Fahrtechnik" doch trotzdem nur von "Kiddies und (halt ein paar mehr) Spinnern" ernsthaft angegangen. Der Löwenanteil der Mountainbiker ist sein Leben lang auch einfach so zufrieden. Is ja auch nicht schlimm  🤷‍♂️


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich war vor 20 Jahren weder ein Kiddie noch ein Spinner 😜, glaube ich. Der Bikepark Geißkopf hat 1999 eröffnet und Leogang hat auch schon sein 20 jähriges gefeiert. Ich war ungefähr 2003 das erste mal mit meinem Dualcross Hatdtail in Leogang. Waren nicht nur ein par Spinner unterwegs, sonst hätten die Bikeparks ja keinen Umsatz gemacht. Es gab damals auch schon einige die lieber bergab (Downhill) gefahren sind. Aber sicherlich nur Wenige, der Großteil fährt halt einfach nur Mountainbike auf Forstautobahnen was ja auch OK ist. Aber für die normalen Mountainbiker brauchts diese modernen Geometrien nicht, da die ja nie einen Singletrail oder im Bikepark fahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Reden wir aneinander vorbei? Ich dachte du hast es kritisiert das ich einen Riser Lenker favorisiere? Das ich den Reach nicht verkürzen will ist doch genau der Grund für einen hohen Lenker und dabei die tiefe Front höher bringen für den Manual und Bunnyhop.


Ich mag Riser, aber statt Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Weil ich so die Front höher bekomme ohne den Reach zu verkürzen. Voller Spacerturm und dann noch einen 35 Riser finde ich aber wenig sinnvoll. Wobei nicht immer möglich bei 2m Jungs. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Für mich sind die flachen Geometrien also nicht optimal und würden bergab zu einer anderen Fahrweise führen. Z.B. Blitzdrop statt VR hochziehen. Keine spassigen Bunnyhops mehr auf Flowtrails. Vielleicht zu einer höheren Geschwindigkeit aber da habe ich keine Lust drauf.


Das kannst du teilweise auch mit modernen Geos, aber musst deutlich aktiver arbeiten und mehr Input geben, zumindest wenn das Bike ein Ballerbike ist. Ob es dann spaßig ist, naja. Deswegen gibt es heute auch statt Enduros die Trailbikes, oder statt AM ein DC. Wenn ich das passende Bike wähle kannst auch mit modernen Geos sowas spaßig haben, aber vermutlich halt nicht mit einem 170mm Bike. 

Hier liegt auch der Fehler in meinen Augen. Moderne Geos werden als wenig spaßig für Bunny Hop etc dargestellt. Vielleicht sollte ich halt dann nicht zu einem Enduro mit 170mm rundum und 63° LW greifen, nur weil ich seit Jahren Enduro fahre, sondern ein Trailbike mit 140/120mm nehmen. Dann kann ich auch eher spaßig meine Flowtrails absurfen mit genau deiner Vorstellung. 
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Größenwahl, zum Glück haben ja einige S, M, L und XL abgeschafft. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich diese moderne Geos sind nicht spaßig Thema nicht.


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Jein, Marc..  😇
> 
> Man sollte sich in der Tat nicht mit dem Armen _(quasi wie Liegestütze)_ auf den Lenker* AUF*stützen, sondern lediglich mit den Armen_ (seitlich)_* AB*stützen, um so mehr Gewicht _(=mehr Traktion)_ auf das Vorderrad zu erzeugen.. Ich denke diesen Unterschied möchtest Du und auch Roxy erklären. Denn in der lastenfreien zentralen _(stehenden) _Position bringt man 100 % des Körpergewichts auf die Pedale, und die Arme nebst dem Oberkörper gleichen den Arsch gewichtstechnisch aus. Verlagerst Du den Körper weiter nach vorne, muß dieser am Lenker* AB*gestützt werden, da er aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht wurde und ansonsten droht nach vorne zu fallen. Durch das Abstützen lastet auch zwangsläufig mehr Gewicht auf dem Lenker, allerdings ist dies nur marginal spürbar. Denn es ist eher ein *AB*- denn ein *AUF*stützen. Der Lenker ist so zwar nicht mehr vollkommen lastenfrei, aber die Last ist zu gering um zu stören.
> 
> ...



Wording und was man sagt als Prägung ist mega wichtig im Kursbetrieb etc. Durch die missverständlichen Formulierungen ala "Stets für mehr Traktion am VR Gewicht auf den Lenker bringen" kommen die Leute aus den Kursen (oder von Youtube-Videos) und fahren IMMER aufgestützt, wenn sie normal im Rad stehen.

Dabei kommt ja dann auch der Mythos zustande, dass man quasi wenn man normal ausbalanciert auf den Beinen steht KEINEN oder ZU WENIG Traktion am VR hat - wie gesagt, dass führt dann nicht selten zu so einem Dauer-Aufstützen auf den Lenker mit dem Gedanken "Ich muss das für viel Traktion am VR so machen". Dabei hat man ja schon gut Druck am VR, wenn man ausbalanciert mit lastenfreiem Lenker oder minimal belasteten Lenker (wie Du sagst, so marginal dass man es kaum spürt) im Bike steht.

Situativ und punktuell kann man dann noch mehr Druck am VR erzeugen durch minimale Gewichtsverlagerungen. Das ist der Knackpunkt, leider verstehen es viele so, dass man permanent mehr Druck am VR (über das Aufstützen am Lenker) bräuchte. Wir leben jedoch nicht in einem VR-Traktion-Mangelgebiet  

_________________________________________________________________________________-

Diese zwei Videos sind ganz witzig, wenn man sie noch nicht kennt und falls man die Fahrtechnik auf den jeweils alten und neuen Bikes visuell analysieren will  Gibt auf Pinkbike noch mehr Beispiele. Achja, an alle Oldschool-Fans: Jordan Boostmaster ist ein Youtuber mit Faible für alte Bikes, aber er fährt auch aktuelle!


----------



## der Trixxer (26. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich mag Riser, aber statt Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Weil ich so die Front höher bekomme ohne den Reach zu verkürzen. Voller Spacerturm und dann noch einen 35 Riser finde ich aber wenig sinnvoll. Wobei nicht immer möglich bei 2m Jungs.
> 
> 
> Das kannst du teilweise auch mit modernen Geos, aber musst deutlich aktiver arbeiten und mehr Input geben, zumindest wenn das Bike ein Ballerbike ist. Ob es dann spaßig ist, naja. Deswegen gibt es heute auch statt Enduros die Trailbikes, oder statt AM ein DC. Wenn ich das passende Bike wähle kannst auch mit modernen Geos sowas spaßig haben, aber vermutlich halt nicht mit einem 170mm Bike.
> ...



Das ist ja das was ich auch gemacht habe, mein Spindrift mit 180 mm verkauft und ein Trailbike gekauft. Aber ich fahre ja nicht nur Flowtrails im Bikepark, meistens nur wenn meine Frau dabei ist, sondern schon auch härtere Sachen. Da hätte ich gerne weterhin 170-180mm Federweg. Jetzt habe ich mich vekleinert weil ich gemerkt habe, dass mir die neuen langen Geometrien bei Enduros nicht so taugen.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Noch ein Grund warum ich die langen und flachen Geometrien nicht so mag und warum ich es für so wichtig halte Manual und Bunnyhop zu lernen, sind Trial Techniken die man auf Singlettrails anwenden kann. Bergauf oder Bergab. Eine ganz simple Technik wie man über Baumstämme springen kann:




Diese Technik kann auch schon von Anfängern geübt werden, auch wenn es am Anfang eher Äste sind oder Bordsteine. Auch hier hilft es die Grundtechnik des Bunnyhop zu beherrschen, auch wenn man nur 10cm schafft.
Oder schon etwas schwieriger:




Die modernen Enduros gehen mir einfach zu sehr Richtung Race und Ballern. Schnell fahren und Springen (siehe Dirtbikes) geht und ging auch schon super mit nicht so langen Bikes, aber ist ja nur mein „oldschool“ Verständnis von Mountainbike. Einfach Spass haben und fahren.


----------



## Orby (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> ondern schon auch härtere Sachen. Da hätte ich gerne weterhin 170-180mm Federweg.


Was sind den diese Strecken wo du dir 180mm Federweg wünscht.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Was sind den diese Strecken wo du dir 180mm Federweg wünscht.


Technische Downhill und Freeride Strecken in Bikeparks mit Sprüngen und kleinen Drops. Z.B. in meinem Lieblings-Bikepark Mottolino in Livigno. Auch in Frankreich in den Westalpen, wo ich die letzten 2 Jahre meinen Urlaub verbracht habe, gibt es Bikeparks wo es neben Endurostrecken auch noch klassische Downhills mit Sprüngen gibt. Für Endurostrecken wie am Reschen, Molveno oder Singletrails nicht. Aber eines ist klar, mein Anwendungsbereich von Singletrails bis Downhill ist sehr breit und ungewöhnlich. Oder … auch nicht, da man das ja mit einem Enduro/Freerider abdecken könnte. Hab ich ja 3 Jahre versucht. Aber da wären wir wieder bei den heutigen langen Geometrien die mir auf technischen engen Singletrails nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Technische Downhill und Freeride Strecken in Bikeparks mit Sprüngen und kleinen Drops. Z.B. in meinem Lieblings-Bikepark Mottolino in Livigno. Auch in Frankreich in den Westalpen, wo ich die letzten 2 Jahre meinen Urlaub verbracht habe, gibt es Bikeparks wo es neben Endurostrecken auch noch klassische Downhills mit Sprüngen gibt. Für Endurostrecken wie am Reschen, Molveno oder Singletrails nicht. Aber eines ist klar, mein Anwendungsbereich von Singletrails bis Downhill ist sehr breit und ungewöhnlich. Oder … auch nicht, da man das ja mit einem Enduro/Freerider abdecken könnte. Hab ich ja 3 Jahre versucht. Aber da wären wir wieder bei den heutigen langen Geometrien die mir auf technischen engen Singletrails nicht gefallen.


Ja OK jetzt verstehe ich es. Hat irgendwie nicht so mit anderen Beiträgen für mich gepasst. Hatte da subjektiv rausgelesen dass nicht auf Jumplines und Ballern stehst. Kann aber auch eine Verwechslung von mir sein. 

Abdecken ist mit n+1 immer leichter. Komme auch gerade von eine Trail-HT Runde zurück, für 50 Höhenmeter am Stück ziehe ich ich nicht ein großes Bike raus, wobei das bei mir "nur 160/140" hat. Da ich aber nicht auf Airtime stehe, reicht das vollkommen aus für mich.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2021)

@der Trixxer: Welche der langen Geometrien bist du wie lange gefahren und was fährst du dann aktuell? 

Aber ich denke auch, dass du nicht wirklich repräsentativ bist. Die allermeisten fahren ja doch eher nur mit einem MTB rum (ansonsten dann vielleicht noch zusätzlich Rennrad, Gravel oder CityBike) und die wenigsten werden von CC bis Downhill alles fahren wollen. Und deshalb denke ich auch, dass sehr viele gut ohne Manual oder BunnyHop auskommen. Bin mir sicher, dass selbst hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit den BH sauber beherrscht und der andere Großteil trotzdem ihren Spaß hat.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja OK jetzt verstehe ich es. Hat irgendwie nicht so mit anderen Beiträgen für mich gepasst. Hatte da subjektiv rausgelesen dass nicht auf Jumplines und Ballern stehst. Kann aber auch eine Verwechslung von mir sein.
> 
> Abdecken ist mit n+1 immer leichter. Komme auch gerade von eine Trail-HT Runde zurück, für 50 Höhenmeter am Stück ziehe ich ich nicht ein großes Bike raus, wobei das bei mir "nur 160/140" hat. Da ich aber nicht auf Airtime stehe, reicht das vollkommen aus für mich.


Schnell fahren auf gepflegten und mehrfach gefahrene Bikeparkstrecken, ja. Taste mich da eher ran, seit ich älter bin. Ballern auf (unbekannten) Singletrails (bis S3) und Shared Trails, nein.


----------



## Orby (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Schnell fahren auf gepflegten und mehrfach gefahrene Bikeparkstrecken, ja. Taste mich da eher ran, seit ich älter bin. Ballern auf (unbekannten) Singletrails (bis S3) und Shared Trails, nein.


Ja aber wenn 180mm willst bist doch auf den Jumplines und den DH Strecken unterwegs. Das ist nichts mit Rantasten bei einem Double.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @der Trixxer: Welche der langen Geometrien bist du wie lange gefahren und was fährst du dann aktuell?
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, dass du nicht wirklich repräsentativ bist. Die allermeisten fahren ja doch eher nur mit einem MTB rum (ansonsten dann vielleicht noch zusätzlich Rennrad, Gravel oder CityBike) und die wenigsten werden von CC bis Downhill alles fahren wollen. Und deshalb denke ich auch, dass sehr viele gut ohne Manual oder BunnyHop auskommen. Bin mir sicher, dass selbst hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit den BH sauber beherrscht und der andere Großteil trotzdem ihren Spaß hat.


Was ich gefahren bin und was ich jetzt fahre, habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Hat auch nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun und ich will ja auch niemand missionieren. Aber ich bleib bei meinem Statement für Singletrails kann es schon sinnvoll sein wenn man einen Bunnyhop kann. Und wenn hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit einen Bunnyhop beherrscht, dann würde mich das wundern.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn 180mm willst bist doch auf den Jumplines und den DH Strecken unterwegs. Das ist nichts mit Rantasten bei einem Double.


Warum bist du eigentlich so hartnäckig und hinterfrägst jeden meiner Posts, kannst du es nicht einfach akzeptieren das ich die langen Geometrien nicht mag? Ich fahre auch mit dem BMX und Dirtbike, da habe ich viel kürzere Rahmen, funktioniert super auf Dirts und auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit auf Pumptracks. Ich hätte auch noch ein weiteres Thema über das wir diskutieren können, Lenker mit 800 mm Breite, die fahre ich auch nicht obwohl es in Mode ist.

Eine letzte Antwort zum Thema Springen, mittlerweile Offtopic.
1. Es gibt viele Jumplines ohne Doubles (z.B. Flying Gangster in Leogang), da kann ich mich rantasten und trotzdem irgendwann weite Sprünge machen bei denen ich dann vielleicht 180mm ausnütze, zumindest bei unsauberen Landungen (kommt häufig vor)
2. Einen größeren Double schaue ich mir immer vorher an, dann kann ich entscheiden ob ich ihn fahre. „Do or die“ Sprünge tue ich mir mit 53 Jahren nicht mehr an und fahre die Chicken Line
3. Kleinere Doubles springe ich lieber mit meinem Dirtbike im Dirtpark oder auf dem Pumptrack

Aber ist ja jetzt irgendwie egal, da ich jetzt erstmal ein Trailbike fahre und im nächsten Jahr die großen Sprünge nicht mehr fahren werde. Oder … ich kaufe mir einen gebrauchten Downhiller.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @der Trixxer: Welche der langen Geometrien bist du wie lange gefahren und was fährst du dann aktuell?
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, dass du nicht wirklich repräsentativ bist. Die allermeisten fahren ja doch eher nur mit einem MTB rum (ansonsten dann vielleicht noch zusätzlich Rennrad, Gravel oder CityBike) und die wenigsten werden von CC bis Downhill alles fahren wollen. Und deshalb denke ich auch, dass sehr viele gut ohne Manual oder BunnyHop auskommen. Bin mir sicher, dass selbst hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit den BH sauber beherrscht und der andere Großteil trotzdem ihren Spaß hat.


Könnt ja hier mit abstimmen:





						Umfrage
					

Hallo, eine Frage an das Forum. Das es gerade in einem anderen Thread thematisiert wurde. Es wurde gesagt das hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit einen sauberen Bunnyhop kann. Ich wollte jetzt von euch wissen, ob ihr denkt das es besser ist einen Bunnyhop zu lernen wenn man Singletrails und auch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Orby (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Warum bist du eigentlich so hartnäckig und hinterfrägst jeden meiner Posts, kannst du es nicht einfach akzeptieren das ich die langen Geometrien nicht mag? Ich fahre auch mit dem BMX und Dirtbike, da habe ich viel kürzere Rahmen, funktioniert super auf Dirts und auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit auf Pumptracks. Ich hätte auch noch ein weiteres Thema über das wir diskutieren können, Lenker mit 800 mm Breite, die fahre ich auch nicht obwohl es in Mode ist.


Ich bin einfach neugierig wieso es dir nicht taugt. Ich empfinde das Spindrift vom Papier nicht so extrem, wird auch überall nicht als geradeaus Bergabpanzer beschrieben.
Ich bin ein Fan von modernen Geos, ich kann dir mehrere Punkte aufzählen die mir gefallen und nicht gefallen. Da war ich halt neugierig zu wissen was dir nicht taugt, mehr als "ist halt so" wäre interessant zu erfahren gewesen. Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinem Dirt/BMX Background, zumindest erkläre ich es mir jetzt so.

Erklärt vielleicht auch wieso Bunny Hop und Manual so einen hohen Stellenwert für dich haben. Für mich ist es halt Kurventechnik, da ich da für meinen Einsatzzweck mehr Vorteile sehe auf langen Naturtrails und keinen Background vom Dirt. Sogar mein kurzzeitiges Dirt hatte 440 Reach und einen 780 Lenker.  



der Trixxer schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt viele Jumplines ohne Doubles (z.B. Flying Gangster in Leogang), da kann ich mich rantasten und trotzdem irgendwann weite Sprünge machen bei denen ich dann vielleicht 180mm ausnütze, zumindest bei unsauberen Landungen (kommt häufig vor)
> 2. Einen größeren Double schaue ich mir immer vorher an, dann kann ich entscheiden ob ich ihn fahre. „Do or die“ Sprünge tue ich mir mit 53 Jahren nicht mehr an und fahre die Chicken Line


Das ist der Punkt hier


Orby schrieb:


> Ja OK jetzt verstehe ich es. Hat irgendwie nicht so mit anderen Beiträgen für mich gepasst. Hatte da subjektiv rausgelesen dass nicht auf Jumplines und Ballern stehst. Kann aber auch eine Verwechslung von mir sein.


Ich hatte es interpretiert/im Kopf dass nicht der große Springer bist. Wenn du aber Doubles nimmst ist das was anderes, da zieh ich den Hut. Ist gar nicht meine Welt.



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Könnt ja hier mit abstimmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte es schön gefunden wenn eine Erklärung zu deiner Umfrage gemacht hättest bzw den Link zu diesem Thread.

Persönlich finde ich es so wie es dort darstellst sehr einseitig und nicht korrekt zu diesem Threadverlauf widergebend. Das ist das Problem wenn ich eine Umfrage gestalte, ich kann sie passend drehen. Neutral ist diese definitiv nicht. Wenn es dir aber persönlich was bringt, freut es mich für dich.

Edit: Meine Stimme kennst ja, brauch also nicht abstimmen.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach neugierig wieso es dir nicht taugt. Ich empfinde das Spindrift vom Papier nicht so extrem, wird auch überall nicht als geradeaus Bergabpanzer beschrieben.
> Ich bin ein Fan von modernen Geos, ich kann dir mehrere Punkte aufzählen die mir gefallen und nicht gefallen. Da war ich halt neugierig zu wissen was dir nicht taugt, mehr als "ist halt so" wäre interessant zu erfahren gewesen. Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinem Dirt/BMX Background, zumindest erkläre ich es mir jetzt so.
> 
> Erklärt vielleicht auch wieso Bunny Hop und Manual so einen hohen Stellenwert für dich haben. Für mich ist es halt Kurventechnik, da ich da für meinen Einsatzzweck mehr Vorteile sehe auf langen Naturtrails und keinen Background vom Dirt. Sogar mein kurzzeitiges Dirt hatte 440 Reach und einen 780 Lenker.
> ...


Die Umfrage soll nicht diesen Thread Verlauf wiederspiegeln. Und die Fragestellung ist meiner Meinung nach neutral gestellt. Ich wollte einfach für mich Wissen, wie das andere Biker sehen.


----------



## mad raven (27. Dezember 2021)

@Orby ich mag beide arten von bikes. Ich hab die Wahl zwischen einem 26" BFe (ok nicht super kurz), einem modernem DH und einem Dirt.
Das schöne am DH sind die "Bügeleigenschaften" aber dafür ist das BFe viel agiler und lässt sich besser über trails manövrieren (und in der Luft bewegen)
Das bessere Agilität auf der einen Seite ergänzt sich gut mit den fehlenden "Bügeleigenschaften". Da wo ich mit dem DH drauf halten kann muss ich mit dem BFe springen, das geht imho mit kleineren Bikes besser.
Am meisten fällt der Unterschied bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf, da ist das Cotic deutlich unruhiger, sozusagen die negative Seite von agil. 
Ich glaube es in diesem Thread schon mal gesagt zu haben: mit einer guten Technik kann man mit einem kleinen Bike viel Spass haben.  Mit "Fahrtechnik Lücken"  wird es ein Krampf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (27. Dezember 2021)

Siehe zB. Sam Pilgrim. Hat man einmal einen so hohen Level an Können erreicht, fährt man einfach alles geil.
Andersherum funktioniert das einfach nicht, auch wenn viele das vielleicht glauben. Nur der Einstieg wird einfacher - mit dem passenden Gerät.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Es ist doch ähnlich dem Skifahren, früher, vor Carving, hat man ewig gebraucht bis man Skifahren gut konnte. Und nur wenige konnten richtig gut Tiefschneefahren. Jetzt mit Carving Ski lernt man das Skifahren schneller und die Geschwindigkeit hat sich deutlich erhöht. Im Tiefschnee braucht man nur breite Latten fahren Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und in großen Schwüngen den Berg runtersurfen. Aber wenn es eisig oder buckelig wird, die Piste matschig wird oder der Tiefschnee auf einmal zu Bruchharsch mutiert. Dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. 
Nicht falsch verstehe, ich bin Carver der ersten Stunde, und möchte meine Carving Ski nicht mehr hergeben, aber wenns wirklich schwierig wird, dann helfen mir Skills die ich schon vor über 35 Jahren gelernt habe. Auf schmalen Ski, wo heutzutage jeder sagen würde, mit denen kann man doch nicht im Powder fahren. Aber ja, es ging und hat mir unendlich viel Spass gebracht.
So ähnlich empfinde ich es beim MTB, viele, auch Anfänger, starten gleich mit Bikepark ohne sich erstmal die notwendigen Skills anzueignen. Funktioniert halt mit den modernen bergab Geometrien und den 29“ Reifen so einigermaßen. Dann fährt halt mehr das Bike und der Mensch wird eher Beifahrer. Genau wie beim Skifahren, da fahren viele mittlerweile fast ohne Schwünge im hohen Tempo die blauen Pisten runter. Und wenn man Glück hat, haben sie schon das Ausweichen und Bremsen gelernt.


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> @Orby ich mag beide arten von bikes. Ich hab die Wahl zwischen einem 26" BFe (ok nicht super kurz), einem modernem DH und einem Dirt.
> Das schöne am DH sind die "Bügeleigenschaften" aber dafür ist das BFe viel agiler und lässt sich besser über trails manövrieren (und in der Luft bewegen)
> Das bessere Agilität auf der einen Seite ergänzt sich gut mit den fehlenden "Bügeleigenschaften". Da wo ich mit dem DH drauf halten kann muss ich mit dem BFe springen, das geht imho mit kleineren Bikes besser.
> Am meisten fällt der Unterschied bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf, da ist das Cotic deutlich unruhiger, sozusagen die negative Seite von agil.
> Ich glaube es in diesem Thread schon mal gesagt zu haben: mit einer guten Technik kann man mit einem kleinen Bike viel Spass haben.  Mit "Fahrtechnik Lücken"  wird es ein Krampf.


Ich weiß was du meinst bzw. kann ich mit so einer Aussage auch was anfangen und es nachvollziehen. Sowas ist für mich interessanter und nehme ich auch gerne auf, macht eine Diskussion auch aus. 

Nur mal mein Erfahrung. Bei meinem Wiedereinstieg 2014 hat mir ein Händler ein günstiges XC HT mit 394 aufs Auge gedrückt mit 100mm oder mehr Vorbau. War eindeutig zu klein, nach dem Motto 29 nimmt man lieber eine Nummer kleiner. 
Heute komme ich gerade von der zweiten Testfahrt mit meinem neuen Trail-HT her mit 497 Reach. Bei uns lag vor einer Woche komplett alles bis auf die Straßen unter Schnee. Jetzt nach drei Tagen Dauerregen komplett durchweichtes Laub auf nassen Wurzeln mit Eis- und Schneereisten. Mir ist das 2x kurz das VR etwas weg, musste etwas zentraler nach vorne Arbeiten, das alte Trail-HT hatte nur 475 Reach und 20mm weniger Stack. Das Bike ist wie auf Schienen durch diese miesen Bedingungen durch. Ein absoluter Traum für mich. Umso schneller umso sicherer war das Bike. Klar bei den Bedingungen ist Geschwindigkeit = Sicherheit.  

Bin 2019 auf mein aktuelles Enduro mit 475 Reach und 64°LW. Anfang 2018 noch 27.5 und 432 Reach. Mir wurde interessanterweise schon damals zu 60-70% hier im passenden Thread zu 500 Reach geraten. Heute kann ich es verstehen, da das Bike damals schon eher von fahraktiven Personen gefahren wurde. Ich würde es heute vermutlich mit 500 Reach kaufen. War es damals schwer für mich zu fahren, ist es heute das kürzeste Bike im meinem Stall, mein DC hat 512. Das Enduro fühlt sich sehr kompakt an und ist tatsächlich das verspielte Bike was es anfänglich nie war. 
Mein Fahrstil hat sich mit der Zeit und den Bikes weiterentwickelt. Fand ich früher die Murmelbahnen in Sölden toll, find ich das heute super langweilig und fahre es gar nicht mehr. Reschen, Naturtrails 250-500 Tiefenmeter am Stück, flüssig durch gefällt mir heute. 

Bei mir ist es also genau umgedreht zu dir was du schreibst. Ich nutze lieber die Fahrtechnik um ein laufstabiles und mir Sicherheit vermittelndes Bike, wendig und agil zu bewegen. 
Ich bin aber auch ein Schisserfahrer, also direkteste Linie ist die sicherste Linie. Wenig hin und her gespiele, Bike ruhig halten und machen lassen dabei sauber arbeiten auf dem Bike, flüssige direkte Linie. 

Klar geht es mit dem Enduro auch mal durch die Luft über was drüber um direkt zu sein. Nur bei Speed im Wald, lockerer Erdboden, Wurzeln, Laub und Steine, reicht mir meist ein halbherziger Bunny Hop der ein Schweinehop ist und aus dem Federweg kommt statt Manualimpuls und Bunny. Ich will die Distanz und brauche da geringe Höhe.


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Das Bike ist wie auf Schienen durch diese miesen Bedingungen durch. Ein absoluter Traum *für mich*


Ich glaube das ist der wichtigste Punkt in der Diskussion aber ich glaube darüber dass es um persönliche Vorlieben geht sind wir uns einig


Orby schrieb:


> Fand ich früher die Murmelbahnen in Sölden toll, find ich das heute super langweilig und fahre es gar nicht mehr. Reschen, Naturtrails 250-500 Tiefenmeter am Stück, flüssig durch gefällt mir heute.


Hängt bei mir vom Bike ab. In Sölden fehlen mir (heute) die Sprünge. Aber Murmelbahn mit dem HT macht Spass. Gerumpel genauso. 
Anderseits sind Murmelbahnen auf dem DH langweilig


Orby schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es also genau umgedreht zu dir was du schreibst. Ich nutze lieber die Fahrtechnik um ein laufstabiles und mir Sicherheit vermittelndes Bike, wendig und agil zu bewegen.
> Ich bin aber auch ein Schisserfahrer, also direkteste Linie ist die sicherste Linie. Wenig hin und her gespiele, Bike ruhig halten und machen lassen dabei sauber arbeiten auf dem Bike, flüssige direkte Linie.


Das ist das schöne an Fahrtechnik: hat man eine gute kann man viel mit machen. 
Lustigerweise hätte ich mich weniger als Schissfahrer bezeichnet, aber  die Beschreibung deiner Linienwahl passt bei mir auch.
Agilität heißt für mich (so in etwa): ein bewegliches Bike was gut um Kurven geht und wenig Impulse zum springen oder VR anheben braucht.
Etwas rum jibben (eigentlich wollte noch das Wort vermeiden) mache ich auch ab und zu, aber an sich bin ich lieber schnell


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Nur mal mein Erfahrung. Bei meinem Wiedereinstieg 2014 hat mir ein Händler ein günstiges XC HT mit 394 aufs Auge gedrückt mit 100mm oder mehr Vorbau. War eindeutig zu klein, nach dem Motto 29 nimmt man lieber eine Nummer kleiner.


Wie groß biste denn? Lustigerweise hat Dein ´14er HT nen ziemlich identischen Lenkerreach wie mein ´05er Alteisen in L für meine 1,83m _(395mm + 95mm). _

Allerdings ist die isolierte Angabe von Reach und Vorbaulänge doch noch sehr eingeschränkt aussagekräftig, um die spezifischen Fahreigenschaften eines Rades einigermaßen einschätzen zu können. Selbst mit sämtlichen Werten ist das nicht leicht aufgrund der Wechselwirkungen.

Ganz ab davon liegt es sicher nicht nur an einer moderneren_ "agressiveren"_ Geo, wenn man bei rutschigen Bedingungen besser zurecht kommt. Ich würde gar behaupten daß ich mit meinem kurzen Alteisen ebenfalls gut bei miesen Bedingungen klar komme, und dabei auch nicht gerade rumschleiche. Bei fies-rutschig-matschigen Bedingungen ist das Vertrauen ins Vorderrad m.E. besonders wichtig. Aber genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad kann man auch mit ner alten Geo und der richtigen Körperhaltung hinbekommen, das ist kein Widerspruch.

Murmelbahnen finde ich übrigens ebenfalls bei weitem nicht so spannend wie flüssig zu fahrende Naturtrails.. 

Ich denke eher daß die Geo heutiger Bikes mit ihren steilen Sitzwinkeln und langen Hauptrahmen wesentlich fehlerverzeihender sind, und so dem Fahrer grundsätzlich es einfacher macht an sein persönliches Limit zu gehen. Der Grat zwischen nem OTB und genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist mit ner alten Geo halt teils recht schmal und verleitet sicher so manchen Fahrer instinktiv im Downhill zu weit nach hinten zu wandern und so mit mehr oder weniger durchgestreckten Armen und zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad mit wenig Kontrolle bergab zu eiern.


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich denke eher daß die Geo heutiger Bikes mit ihren steilen Sitzwinkeln und langen Hauptrahmen wesentlich fehlerverzeihender sind,


ich glaube was das angeht sind sich hier die meisten einig.


Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> und so dem Fahrer grundsätzlich es einfacher macht an sein persönliches Limit zu gehen


ich habe das Gefühl zwischen an und über das Limit zu gehen ist ein sehr schmaler Grat.
Gerade im Park bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie manche heile den Trail hinunter kommen.
Aber eine sehr fehlerverzeihende Geo plus schlechte Selbsteinschätzung ist imho eine gefährliche Kombination.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Aber eine sehr fehlerverzeihende Geo plus schlechte Selbsteinschätzung ist imho eine gefährliche Kombination.


Und eine kaum fehlerverzeihende Geo plus schlechte Selbsteinschätzung ist dann was? Atombombe?


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Und eine kaum fehlerverzeihende Geo plus schlechte Selbsteinschätzung ist dann was? Atombombe?


ich finde es gefährlicher wenn man nicht merkt wie schnell man unterwegs ist, oder wie ruppig es ist.
Bei 40 Sachen im steilen Steinfeld zu stürzen hat (normalerweise) höhere Konsequenzen als bis 20 Sachen über eine kleine Wurzel auf dem Trail.
Nur wenn mir das  Bike im ersten eine falsche Sicherheit vermittelt ist das imho schlimmer als (nur) schlechte Selbsteinschätzung im zweiten Fall.
Falls jemand seine eigenen Grenzen gar nicht (er)kennt ist natürlich beides blöd.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Agilität heißt für mich (so in etwa): ein bewegliches Bike was gut um Kurven geht und wenig Impulse zum springen oder VR anheben braucht.


Genauso soll mein Bike sich fahren. Agil, und wenn ich zu schnell fahre soll es ruhig nervös werden, dann muß ich halt entweder die Zügel anziehen oder mit guter Fahrtechnik dagegenhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Gerade im Park bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie manche heile den Trail hinunter kommen.


Tun sie oft nicht, jedesmal wenn ich am Wochenende die letzten 9 Jahre am Geißkopf war, ist mindestens einmal am Tag die Bergwacht ausgerückt. Habe mal mit geholfen beim Einladen, am letzten Anlieger der Flowcountry. Das macht nachdenklich. Und das sind nur die, die nicht mehr zu Fuss ins Tal laufen können. Ich wundere mich jedesmal wieder mit welchem Tempo manche die Freeride runterbrettern, das ist oft Gruppenzwang. Aber man sieht dann genau wer es eigentlich drauf hat und wer sich und sein Können überschätzt um mit den Freunden mitzuhalten.


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Tun sie oft nicht, jedesmal wenn ich am Wochenende die letzten 9 Jahre am Geißkopf war, ist mindestens einmal am Tag die Bergwacht ausgerückt. Habe mal mit geholfen beim Einladen, am letzten Anlieger der Flowcountry. Das macht nachdenklich. Und das sind nur die, die nicht mehr zu Fuss ins Tal laufen können. Ich wundere mich jedesmal wieder mit welchem Tempo manche die Freeride runterbrettern, das ist oft Gruppenzwang. Aber man sieht dann genau wer es eigentlich drauf hat und wer sich und sein Können überschätzt um mit den Freunden mitzuhalten.


ich erinner mich noch an das Eröffnungswochenende in Willingen 2021. Ab dem 4. Hubschrauber habe ich nicht mehr mitgezählt..  
Die die mich überraschen sind die wo jede Landung sketchy aussieht und ganz komische Lines gewählt werden (mehr vom Bike als vom Biker) oder wo der Biker auf dem Bike  durchgeschüttelt wird und von Körperspannung oder kontrollierten Bewegungen nichts zu sehen ist.
Meistens endet das mit harten brems Aktionen oder irgendwelchen spektakuläre Rettungsaktionen

Gruppenzwang  ist eine schwierige Sache, ich fahre gerne mit schnelleren, da lerne ich am meisten. Aber ich weiß auch wo ich rausnehmen muss um mehr als eine Abfahrt machen zu können.


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hätte ich mich weniger als Schissfahrer bezeichnet, aber die Beschreibung deiner Linienwahl passt bei mir auch.


Der Begriff ist eher von mir persönlich geprägt da ich Können vor Bremse auf setze, also das genau Gegenteil von dem was du hier beschreibst


mad raven schrieb:


> Gerade im Park bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie manche heile den Trail hinunter kommen.


Mir haben neue Geos geholfen weil ich sehr Kontrolle orientiert bin, kopflastig.  



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wie groß biste denn? Lustigerweise hat Dein ´14er HT nen ziemlich identischen Lenkerreach wie mein ´05er Alteisen in L für meine 1,83m _(395mm + 95mm)._


Hast absolut recht ohne Größe wenig hilfreich. Ich bin 1,86m da kann man dann eher was mit 475/497 und 512 Reach anfangen, natürlich alles auf 29 😜



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich denke eher daß die Geo heutiger Bikes mit ihren steilen Sitzwinkeln und langen Hauptrahmen wesentlich fehlerverzeihender sind, und so dem Fahrer grundsätzlich es einfacher macht an sein persönliches Limit zu gehen.


Ja mir hat es sehr viel geholfen wie oben geschrieben kopfgesteuert und kein Bremse auf Fahrer. 



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Der Grat zwischen nem OTB und genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist mit ner alten Geo halt teils recht schmal und verleitet sicher so manchen Fahrer instinktiv im Downhill zu weit nach hinten zu wandern und so mit mehr oder weniger durchgestreckten Armen und zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad mit wenig Kontrolle bergab zu eiern.


Hab ja meinen 1,65m das gleiche DC aufgebaut wir mir, jedoch hat er 433 Reach also so viel wie mein Enduro bis 2018 hatte. Beim Testrollen hatte ich das Gefühl minimal nach hinten ergibt einen Manual, minimal nach vorne OTB.  

Grundsätzlich ist ja die Fahrtechnik (aktuelle mit zentrale Stehen etc) gleich, aber bei "aggressiv modern" spürst subjektiv eher wenn was nicht passt, es deckt die eigenen Fehler eher auf. 
Ich sehe es bei mir wenn an langen Biketagen Kraft und Kondition nachlässt. Da reicht nicht 20-30% Speed raus sondern richtig Speed raus. 

Auch lange moderne Bikes können verspielt sein, aber der dafür nötige Grundspeed muss höher sein und man muss es sich mit konsequenter Fahrtechnik erarbeiten. 
Mit meinem DC und 512 Reach kannst teilweise Enduros jagen, aber ohne Dropper unten mach ich halt keine Kurve. 



mad raven schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang ist eine schwierige Sache, ich fahre gerne mit schnelleren, da lerne ich am meisten. Aber ich weiß auch wo ich rausnehmen muss um mehr als eine Abfahrt machen zu können.


+1


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

ich zitiere mich mal selber:


mad raven schrieb:


> Die die mich überraschen sind die wo jede Landung sketchy aussieht und ganz komische Lines gewählt werden (mehr vom Bike als vom Biker) *oder wo der Biker auf dem Bike durchgeschüttelt wird und von Körperspannung oder kontrollierten Bewegungen nichts zu sehen ist.*


genau der hervorgehobene teil ist der wo ich vermute dass eine moderne Geo hilft (oder je nach Lesart gefährlich ist). Dadurch dass der Sweetspot im Bike größer ist kann man sich 'gefahrlos' mehr bewegen (bewegt werden )


Orby schrieb:


> Der Begriff ist eher von mir persönlich geprägt da ich Können vor Bremse auf setze, also das genau Gegenteil von dem was du hier beschreibst


ok bei mir kommt Linenwahl vor Bremse zu   Am Ende sollte das Können aber die Linenwahl und Bremspunkte beeinflussen. Gerade spät und wenig aber dann hart zu Bremsen ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> ok bei mir kommt Linenwahl vor Bremse zu  Am Ende sollte das Können aber die Linenwahl und Bremspunkte beeinflussen. Gerade spät und wenig aber dann hart zu Bremsen ist nicht einfach.


Dir richtige Linie und der korrekte Bremspunkt ist die Köngisdisziplin. 
Linie ja, Bremspunkt spät und hart dürfen noch besser werden bei mir.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist ja die Fahrtechnik (aktuelle mit zentrale Stehen etc) gleich, aber bei "aggressiv modern" spürst subjektiv eher wenn was nicht passt, es deckt die eigenen Fehler eher auf.
> Ich sehe es bei mir wenn an langen Biketagen Kraft und Kondition nachlässt. Da reicht nicht 20-30% Speed raus sondern richtig Speed raus.


 
Und ich dachte daß gerade bei Bikes mit ner älteren Geo Fahrfehler gnadenloser abgestraft und somit auch eher wahrgenommen werden.   

Die Sache mit der nachlassenden Kraft kenne ich hingegen nur allzu gut.

Das Bike Deines Filius ist aber ein eher schlechtes Beispiel, weil es ja für deutlich kleinere Menschen konzipiert wurde, halt nicht wie ein Alteisen in L mit nem vergleichbaren Reach. Nichtsdestotrotz hast Du natürlich insoweit Recht, als daß kurze Bikes grundsätzlich emfindlicher auf Gewichtsverlagerungen reagieren. Wovon Du Dich möglicherweise zu sehr mit Deinen jetzigen Bikes entwöhnt hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Das Bike Deines Filius ist aber ein eher schlechtes Beispiel, weil es ja für deutlich kleinere Menschen konzipiert wurde, halt nicht wie ein Alteisen in L mit nem vergleichbaren Reach


Hab das Wort Kumpel vergessen, dachte was meinst du mit Filius 😅
Lustigerweise hat das DC 66° Lenkwinkel, 433 Reach, 76° SW, 438 Kettenstreben mit 29. Mein L Enduro war 66,6° LW, 432 Reach, 442 Kettenstreben und 74,6° SW mit 27.5. Wenn also das eff Oberrohr weg lässt, ist es gar nicht so unähnlich.  



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wovon Du Dich möglicherweise zu sehr mit Deinen jetzigen Bikes entwöhnt hast..


Das wird sicherlich eine große Rolle spielen. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. 
Nach ein paar Metern ging es ja etwas. Aber was vermutlich einige als verspielt und agil sehen, war für mich mehr zappelig und nervös.


----------



## Maffin_ (13. Januar 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Daraus folgere ich auch das für pleps wie mich ein längeres Rad leichter zu bedienen ist und das profis wie Jack Moir mit 192cm 460 Reach fahren weil sie ihr gewicht immer perfekt verlagern können.


laut eigener aussage bei PB ist jack moir ca 182cm oder so:






damit ist es überhaupt keine sensation das er L fährt 🤣


----------



## Marc B (29. November 2022)

In diesem neuen Video fährt Ben zuerst ein zu kleines Fahrrad mit alter Geometrie und ist dennoch flott unterwegs. Mit seinem topaktuellen Fahrrad und natürlich auch mit mehr Streckenkenntnis nach seinem ersten Rennlauf ist er dann noch mal ein gutes Stück schneller! Die Basis in Sachen Biomechanik und so weiter sind meines Erachtens jedoch gleich, egal ob älteres Fahrrad mit kürzerer Geometrie oder auf einem neueren Bike!


----------

